# Beartooth Classic/Mountain misery



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi All

I've been dreaming of this really crazy ride in the Beartooths: 140 miles, 12,880 ft of climbing, 2 mountain passes, views to make you think you died and went to heaven, thigh burn to make you feel you're going to die and go where ever. Start at Red Lodge, over the bench down to Belfry, down into WY, then up Chief Joseph Hwy, over Dead Indian Pass, into Sunlight Basin, up Beartooth Hwy from WY side, back down into Red Lodge. It would be nice to make a group ride of it, maybe even a race. It would be quite an undertaking and would need some organizing of rest stops/feed zones etc. I imagine it would not be too unlike a mountain stage in the TdF.

Here's a link to a route map and elevation profile of the ride:
http://www.routeslip.com/map.php?map=10273


What do you guys think? Doable? I imagine it would take around 10-14hrs for the untrained amature cyclist, but could be a lot of fun.

Here are a few links to ride reports I posted earlier of part of the ride up the Beartooth hwy from Red Lodge. This will give you an idea of some of the scenery.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=43660
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=62073

What do you guys think?


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

johngfoster said:


> Hi All
> 
> http://www.routeslip.com/map.php?map=10273
> 
> ...


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

I wonder what it would take to make it a big enough event in order to draw people from neiboring states or around the country? Advertising, prize money, celebrities I guess. Any other ideas? I'd love to see a course like this for a local pro-level race. BTW, for those used to the metric system, it's 227km!


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

*Oh, Man!!!*

Does that bring back memories. I did some consulting work in the early '90s in that area for a couple of mining projects (please don't ask). 

I have not been up there for quite some time and I would like to go back. I know it is a long time away - but a ride in early September would be perfect. I will make a special trip there (I'm in CO) if there is a ride. 

A couple of thoughts on organizing a ride. Since it is relatively remote, hotels and camping need to be thought out. Advertising it at Montana State may ensure additional people coming out for the ride. You have some big logistical hoops to jump through (multiplied by two) since you are going through two different states.

That said, if it is set for next September - I'm there.


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

Doing the ride in Sept of 2007 would work well to fit in the cycling season. However, the one concern I have is amount of daylight. In July this year a friend of mine and I rode from Red Lodge to Cooke City (only 60 miles) and we averaged about 10 mph. At this speed, this ride would take about 14hrs! Now with training and such I hope to be in better shape by then, but still it's good to be conservative about such things.

I checked a sunrise/sunset calender for Billings, MT for Sept 2, 2007. Sunrise: 06:35, Sunset: 19:52. This gives 13:17 of daylight. One would have to start very early.

I'll try to present the idea to my cycling club and see what their thoughts are. Maybe they would be willing to sponsor the event and help with organisation.

This may just work.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey John! That looks like an incredible route. How's 'bout I join you for the last 25 miles or so... ;o)

Thanks for the PM, it was great to hear from you and will pass along the greeting to Scott B. He's been crushing the climbs of late.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Looks beautiful but tough. I'd want to reverse it maybe... get the big climb over early. Hitting it at miles 100-120 sounds like a recipe for my thighs to explode...


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Isn't the Sunlight Basin road still gravel? Anyhow, that is some of the best cycling country in the States and one of my own personal favorites. I'd come back for an event like that..When I raced out of Jackson Hole, we did a 'credit card tour' every summer, going from Cooke City over the Beartooth pass to Red Lodge. Spent the night in a motel, good dinner out, then back over the Beartooth pass to Cooke City the following day..Major climbing but really spectacular roads..My buddies still do the same trip every summer.

Be aware that of about 10 times doing this trip only once did we not see snow or hail on the Beartooth Pass. It seems to collect the storms and hold em, even in the "best" part of the summer.

Don Hanson, now of the Columbia River Gorge...


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

*More Rides*

Here are some other local climbs:

http://www.routeslip.com/map.php?map=11776
http://www.routeslip.com/map.php?map=11778
http://www.routeslip.com/map.php?map=11780

These are usually done as up and back which adds some vertical for Tensleep to Powder river Pass and Dayton to Burgess Junction.


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

I was just up the Chief Joseph pass this Sat (by car). The road is paved all the way to Hwy 212 (Red Lodge to Cooke City), so this is paved all the way. It would certainly be an easier ride going over the Beartooth pass first, then over Chief Joseph. The thing I don't like about this route is how it ends: slogging down a wide valley full of sage brush with mountains off the the left, at the end of a long day, slow gradual uphill, headwind? It's about 40 miles from the start (end?) of the Chief Joseph Hwy up to Red Lodge through Belfry. Basically, the scenery sucks compared to the rest of the ride, and you have to end with going uphill for about 15-20 miles--very anti-climactic. The other way around, you get to free-wheel the last 20 miles through stunning mountain scenery right into Red Lodge. This is certainly a ride one would have to train for!

As far as accomodations go, Red Lodge has a number of hotels/B&B's, etc. The main industry there is tourism, so many options for sleeping the night before.

I've ridden up the Beartooth hwy 4-5 different times, some there was snow on the ground, others there wasn't. Either way I always came prepared for rain or snow. The weather up top can be very unpredictable any time of year. It is by far the best riding I have ever done.


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

I brought the idea for this ride up at my club meeting tonight. Apparently someone else has already thougth of the idea--go figure. They are actually planning a race end of Aug--early Sept next year. It is actually billed as a relay race with 8 legs, fashioned after the Kluane-Chilkat Internation Bike Relay in Haines, Alaska. There would be options to ride as 4-person teams, 2-person teams, or solo. My club is very supportive of this idea, and I see great potential here. As a relay, it would open up the race to a lot more people Anyway, I'll post more details as they become available.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

johngfoster said:


> As a relay, it would open up the race to a lot more people.


Hmmm... possible roadtrip in the works. Do post more details...


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

*One more ride*

Here's a link to another ride report I just posted that covers the latter part of the course: Red Lodge to Cooke City.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=77519

This ride doesn't go all the way to Cooke City, but the part from the junction of Hwy 296/Hwy 212 back up over into Red Lodge is.


----------

